# spots



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

I need a place to go fly fishing in LAte march maybe mid April. Just looking for a new spot to go. ANy suggestions?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Most of the streams are still going to be closed at that time of year. If you plan on fly fishing there are the FO only sections that stay open. The Rifle below Sage Lk Rd is open all year.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy waters,mainstream Au Sable.Make sure you wear a tie.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That time period is just about peak on the lower Au Sable for spring steelhead. The majority of fish will be in the holes still, and on the bite. Most of Michigan is good for steelhead at that time.....


----------



## Kutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I live between Atlanta and Onaway, but I go to Texas for the winter and don't get back till April 9th. I am not certain about the opening day of trout season, but I do think that your desire to go fishing that early may need to be re thought and check to see the opening day of trout season.

As far places to fish, I always feel blessed to have retired in such a wonderful area of Mi. I fish the Black, Canada Creek, Ocqueoc, and Pigeon. I also like to fish the many small lakes in our area, there must be at least 15 less than 20 minutes from me.

God bless Kutter


----------

